# Hunter vom Geistwasser (16.5 weeks) heeling!



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I was very, very proud today when my husband showed me Hunter's new and improved heeling. I set the foundation, and apparently it took one morning to begin refining it. He also taught him "Gib Laut" in 10 minutes, apparently. I was SUPER impressed and proud of Hunter - watch him go!


----------



## rgollar (Dec 19, 2010)

Very nice dog and heeling. You should be proud.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

rgollar said:


> Very nice dog and heeling. You should be proud.



Thank you, we work very hard with him. I hope he'll do well in his sport in the future. :3

Thanks for your comment!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Very cute! LOVE the sables!
Best wishes & nice job!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Great work!!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

That is beautiful work! Lovely!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

VERY impressive!!! wish i could get Shasta to focus like that! lol. Very good job with him! keep up the good work!


----------



## Ava (Mar 18, 2011)

Very impressive pup. Great job!!!


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Great Job!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Thank you very much, everyone. I really appreciate all the comments!


----------

